# Car rental at Boston-Logan Airport



## MARC Rider (Jul 31, 2022)

For my current trip to Maine, my wife and I decided to save on some driving and took the Acela up to Boston, where we picked up a rental car. Usually when I do that, I rent from Enterprise Sout Boston, where they'll pick you up and drop you off at South Station. However, because this year the rental car situation is so screwy, all the had on offer was a "mid-size" (what normal people would call a "compact" sedan for about $1,200 for the week and a half rental. I looked around, and South Station isn't really all that far from Logan Airport, so I checked prices there. This also has the advantage of allowing weekend returns, as the Enterprise local office is closed on the weekends and after 6, whereas the airport sites are open 24/7. This was sort of important to us, as we're returning the car on a Sunday. I quickly found a rental from Hertz for a "compact SUV" for $950. Well, seemed like a no-brainer, so that's what we rented.

Upon arrival at South Station (our Acela was about 20 minutes late, the delay having started in Washington, and they never seemed to be able to make up the time), we trudged the whole length of the platform in the 90+ F heat only to find when we got into the waiting area that the air conditioning was not working. Then we find that the down escalator to the T station wasn't working, so we had to find the elevator, which deposited us in a series of hallways that eventually led to the bottom of the escalator and the T station. We went up to the ticket vending machine, and I loaded a single ride on to my Charlie Card and bought by wife a single-ride Charlie Ticket ($2.40 each). Then we went to the faregates, and we tried to use the paper Charlie ticket in one of the faregates that seemed to accept such things, only to find that the gate couldn't accept it. After some fussing about, an MBTA employee came by and showed us how to use it. Apparently, the paper Charlie ticket has a chip or something embedded in it that allows it to be used as a contactless card. In any event, we passed through, and took the elevator down to the Silver Line platform level.

We had to wait about 5 minute for the SL1 bus. It was packed! Someone immediately offered their seat for my wife, but I had to stand the whole way. We went through a tunnel making about two additional stops, then came to the surface at "Silver Line Way" where the driver had to get out and pull the trolley poles down, as we went the rest of the way on diesel engines. Eventually we emerged from another tunnel at the airport, and wormed out way through the maze to Terminal A, where we got off. The we had to wait for the Route 22 Massport Shuttle Bus, which serves Terminals A,B and the rental car center. (That's important to know, as there's another route that will eventually take you to the rental car center, but will also give you a tour of every Terminal in the airport, and I think they're up to E at this point. Fortunately, they're not yet stopping at the new one under construction that looks like a big red outer-space Alien mothership.

The shuttle bus as also jam-packed. I had the experience for the first time of my life of being offered a seat by a younger rider. I guess there's finally enough gray in my hair.  We wended out way through the tortuous winding roadways through the airport, making a couple of stops at Terminal A, and then a few more at Terminal B, then a stop at the T Blue Line Station. (I guess we could have taken the SL3 Silver Line to the Blue Line station and caught the shuttle bus there.) Finally, we got to the rental car center, which is where we encountered the first effective air conditioning since we got off the Acela. We had no problem getting the rental car, as we have a Hertz Gold membership, so we could avoid the lines at the counter and go right down to the cars. Our name was on the board, and we were told to go to the second aisle and pick any car we wanted. The one we picked was a 2018 Subaru Crosstrek with about 37,000 miles. After spending some time adding the car to my EZ-Pass account and figuring how things worked we were off. Checkout consisted of handing our driver's licenses to the gate attendant, who then fiddled with his computer and then returned our licenses with the rental agreement. Then we were off, navigating through the maze of roadways trying to find the airport exit. We did find that, despite some confusing signage, and we were on our way.

So the question is, is saving the $250 worth it? We still have to return the car and get back from the rental car center. We're staying in Boston a couple of days when we get back, so our plan is to first stop at our hotel, check in and dump out luggage, then go back out to the airport to return the car and ride back on the Blue Line, which should be easier to do without any luggage.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 31, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> For my current trip to Maine, my wife and I decided to save on some driving and took the Acela up to Boston, where we picked up a rental car. Usually when I do that, I rent from Enterprise Sout Boston, where they'll pick you up and drop you off at South Station. However, because this year the rental car situation is so screwy, all the had on offer was a "mid-size" (what normal people would call a "compact" sedan for about $1,200 for the week and a half rental. I looked around, and South Station isn't really all that far from Logan Airport, so I checked prices there. This also has the advantage of allowing weekend returns, as the Enterprise local office is closed on the weekends and after 6, whereas the airport sites are open 24/7. This was sort of important to us, as we're returning the car on a Sunday. I quickly found a rental from Hertz for a "compact SUV" for $950. Well, seemed like a no-brainer, so that's what we rented.
> 
> Upon arrival at South Station (our Acela was about 20 minutes late, the delay having started in Washington, and they never seemed to be able to make up the time), we trudged the whole length of the platform in the 90+ F heat only to find when we got into the waiting area that the air conditioning was not working. Then we find that the down escalator to the T station wasn't working, so we had to find the elevator, which deposited us in a series of hallways that eventually led to the bottom of the escalator and the T station. We went up to the ticket vending machine, and I loaded a single ride on to my Charlie Card and bought by wife a single-ride Charlie Ticket ($2.40 each). Then we went to the faregates, and we tried to use the paper Charlie ticket in one of the faregates that seemed to accept such things, only to find that the gate couldn't accept it. After some fussing about, an MBTA employee came by and showed us how to use it. Apparently, the paper Charlie ticket has a chip or something embedded in it that allows it to be used as a contactless card. In any event, we passed through, and took the elevator down to the Silver Line platform level.
> 
> ...


A true Maze indeed!  Another reason to stay out of Airports!

Is the AC @ South Station completely out, including the Metro Lounge?

Looking forward to your future trip reports from your wonderful trip to Beautiful and Cool Maine!


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 1, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> A true Maze indeed!  Another reason to stay out of Airports!
> 
> Is the AC @ South Station completely out, including the Metro Lounge?
> 
> Looking forward to your future trip reports from your wonderful trip to Beautiful and Cool Maine!


Well, we picked up our daughter at Manchester (MHT) the next day. It was totally different. No traffic, simple road pattern, the hourly lot was right next to the terminal entrance, and it only cost $3.00 for the first half hour (and we were in and out in 20 minutes.) The Portland Maine, airport (PWM) is similar, but has fewer flights.

As far as the AC at South Station, we didn't visit the Metro Lounge on this leg, so I don't know whether there was a problem with the AC there. There had better not be when we return next week.

Up here in the Rangeley Lakes, we're having what the locals call "warm weather." Highs in the mid 80s, lows at night around 60, it's been sunny so far, but maybe some afternoon T-storms as the week progresses. The lake water temperature is 75 degrees, which is as warm as I've ever seen it. Makes my early morning swims much more pleasant.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 1, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Well, we picked up our daughter at Manchester (MHT) the next day. It was totally different. No traffic, simple road pattern, the hourly lot was right next to the terminal entrance, and it only cost $3.00 for the first half hour (and we were in and out in 20 minutes.) The Portland Maine, airport (PWM) is similar, but has fewer flights.
> 
> As far as the AC at South Station, we didn't visit the Metro Lounge on this leg, so I don't know whether there was a problem with the AC there. There had better not be when we return next week.
> 
> Up here in the Rangeley Lakes, we're having what the locals call "warm weather." Highs in the mid 80s, lows at night around 60, it's been sunny so far, but maybe some afternoon T-storms as the week progresses. The lake water temperature is 75 degrees, which is as warm as I've ever seen it. Makes my early morning swims much more pleasant.


WOW! 75 degree Water in Maine!

More Scientific Evidence that the World is getting Hotter!


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 1, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> WOW! 75 degree Water in Maine!
> 
> More Scientific Evidence that the World is getting Hotter!


This is the lake, not the ocean. The usual water temperature in August is about 70 degrees, so it's a bit warmer than usual, but not too much.

The ocean water up in Maine, heck, anywhere north of Cape Cod, is in the 50s. After we got our car, we drove by Revere Beach near Boston. It was 95 degree weather, sunny, lots of people on the beach, but very few in the water.  I have heard that ocean temperatures off of Maine are getting warmer, which is causing a problem, as the great white sharks are moving into the area in larger numbers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 1, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> This is the lake, not the ocean. The usual water temperature in August is about 70 degrees, so it's a bit warmer than usual, but not too much.
> 
> The ocean water up in Maine, heck, anywhere north of Cape Cod, is in the 50s. After we got our car, we drove by Revere Beach near Boston. It was 95 degree weather, sunny, lots of people on the beach, but very few in the water.  I have heard that ocean temperatures off of Maine are getting warmer, which is causing a problem, as the great white sharks are moving into the area in larger numbers.


Thanks, I knew Sharks are increasingly coming close to shore everywhere,and of course Water and Air Temps are increasing everywhere!

Barton Springs here in Austin has been considered "Cold," @ 68 Degrees forever, but now with the Spring Flow slowing, and the Springs in the Hill Country drying up as the Edward's Aquifer drops, the Temperature is rising into the 70s.


----------



## Rambling Robert (Aug 2, 2022)

I was up at Rangeley last weekend. Odd weather, waves of T-storms causing the generator to kick-in. Working trailer issues with my Laser and hope to put it in my next trip Labor Day. Sure is peaceful there - almost feeling less vibes in the air - haha.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 2, 2022)

Rambling Robert said:


> I was up at Rangeley last weekend. Odd weather, waves of T-storms causing the generator to kick-in. Working trailer issues with my Laser and hope to put it in my next trip Labor Day. Sure is peaceful there - almost feeling less vibes in the air - haha.


How is a laser useful for trailer issues?


----------



## Chris I (Aug 2, 2022)

We prefer the blue line when accessing the rental car center at the Airport. We've stayed out at the Embassy Suites, which is a short walk from the Blue Line, and the rental car center. So you can do your Maine trip, return the car, and walk next door to the Embassy. Blue line makes it easy to get downtown. If you want to do fewer shuttle hops, it is possible to walk from the Blue line to the rental car center, by walking through East Memorial Park. About 10 minutes.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Aug 2, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> I have heard that ocean temperatures off of Maine are getting warmer, which is causing a problem, as the great white sharks are moving into the area in larger numbers.



The warmer ocean water is also causing issues for the fishing industry, I understand.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 2, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> How is a laser useful for trailer issues?


Maybe he has a Plymouth Laser?









Plymouth Laser - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rambling Robert (Aug 2, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> How is a laser useful for trailer issues?





joelkfla said:


> How is a laser useful for trailer issues?


Well, the trailer had to be rebuilt and I was thinking about car topping. It’s almost a 50 year old boat and back when it was new I car-topped it all over. Great fun!


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 9, 2022)

Here's the rest of the story. We came back to Boston on Sunday. We thought that it was warm in the Maine mountains, but as we approached Boston, the temperature sensor in the car was showing 98 degrees F, which is pretty hot for this part of the world. We hit a slowdown on the Zakim Bridge, but fortunately we were getting off at the first exit in the Big Dig, so we missed the worst of the traffic. I was able to navigate to our hotel with remarkable ease, and we offloaded our luggage and found we had to wait until our room was ready. My wife volunteered to wait in the lobby while I attended to returning the car. Again, with a little review of Google Maps, I was able to figure out how to work my way through downtown Boston to the Callahan Tunnel. It was actually pretty easy to get to the rental car return, with a quick stop at a conveniently located, if slightly pricey, gas station to fill up the tank. The return of the car itself was a snap, just park the car, leave the keys on, and Hertz sends you an email receipt.

The only problem was getting back to the hotel. It was clear from the one-way traffic at the rental car drop off center that any shuttle bus to the Blue Line Airport Station was going to involve a complete tour of the Logan Airport terminals. Sure I could take the Silver Line and transfer to the Red Line for free, But the Sumner Tunnel is now closed on weekends as part of a massive rebuilding project, which means all traffic from the Airport and East Boston is being funneled through the Ted Willimas Tunnel, which is the one used by the Silver Line. Indeed, Google Maps was showing a massive traffic jam in the tunnel. Thus, despite the rather unpleasant heat, I opted for the 10 minute walk through the park. I managed that without getting heatstroke, then rode the Blue Line in to State, where I bought a bottle of cold water at a nearby Walgreens, both rehydrating me and providing some small change for the needed tip for out bellman, and then I returned to the hotel, only to find that our room was still not ready. Actually, it ended up working out OK, as I may describe in another thread. My bottom line on the experience: (1) If you come in on the train, renting a car at Logan Airport isn't really worth it, unless you really need to rent on a weekend of after hours, and (2) Don't plan a trip to Boston in mid-summer unless you want to risk heat stroke.


----------



## Rambling Robert (Aug 10, 2022)

I haven’t rented a car lately until my trip on the EB to Spokane. $115/day for subcompact. On my contract it said I’d drop the key in the slot around 11PM but when I picked up the car they said NLT 5PM. So 5PM it was.

I complained once and didn’t hear back but today complained again and they negotiated a fair adjustment. I’ll be getting credit for one of the three days.

Enterprise expects to be eliminating drop boxes from most locations.


----------

